# Getting rid of Empty cells in Excel.



## Elite777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is there a way to get rid of ALL empty cells in an excel spreadsheet so it only displays the cells I have with Data in them? I would prefer it to be the same layout when anyone opens it. All I want to be displayed is Column A-E and Rows 1-49. I don't want any other columns or rows displayed.

I also want to have it so I can still edit it as well. I googled the issue but with no luck. I did find some software that supposedly does it for you but I am not going to pay for that. I would think Microsoft would incorporate some option that would allow this function. 

Perhaps Open Office is more open to the idea...

UPDATE:
I am using Microsoft Office Excel 2003


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

You can hide the rows and columns you do not want to see.

To do that, select _Edit_ –> _Go To_, type in F:IV for the reference, click OK.
Select _Format_ –> _Column_ –> _Hide_.
Select _Edit_ –> _Go To_, type in 50:65536 for the reference, click OK.
Select _Format_ –> _Row_ –> _Hide_. Press Ctrl-Home.


----------



## Elite777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh wow!

Appreciate your help, Exactly what I needed


----------

